# Master plumbing test



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

So I'm taking the test for the first time August 3, I passed the Journeymens back in 1998, seems like forever ago. 

Back in 1998 I believe we (Delaware) were under Boca plumbing code, now we are IPC. I've been studying the code book IPC 2012, and I don't see alot on gas pipe sizing, I swear it was under the plumbing code back in the '90s. Am I wrong on this? Do I need to get the fuel gas code book?

Do you guys still use the longest run method?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I just took mine a few months ago... theres very little on gas. Mostly just sizing according to the charts they have in the book. And theres some about flues, venting etc.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Im studying the IPC for North Carolina and had to get the fuel/gas code.


----------



## plumbmaster32 (Apr 10, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Im studying the IPC for North Carolina and had to get the fuel/gas code.


That is correct. Any and all gas codes can be found in the IPC Fuel and Gas Code Book


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Im studying the IPC for North Carolina and had to get the fuel/gas code.


Moving?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Moving?


Yes. Just tryin to button up everything here. Should be in NC by the end of the year.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Yes. Just tryin to button up everything here. Should be in NC by the end of the year.


The only problem with NC, is its not Virginia....:laughing:

Kidding. Good luck in the tar heel state.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My brother wants us to move to Roanoke, but we've been set on NC for a number of years. Thanks AG!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> My brother wants us to move to Roanoke, but we've been set on NC for a number of years. Thanks AG!


I'm an hour from Roanoke. We are there pretty often. Where are you going in NC?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Yes. Just tryin to button up everything here. Should be in NC by the end of the year.


 







I wish you and your family all the best Stan.


----------



## hotontheleft (Jul 28, 2013)

Get the book, it can only help. I learned a lot from it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## hotontheleft (Jul 28, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Yes. Just tryin to button up everything here. Should be in NC by the end of the year.


 What part of NC?


----------



## hotontheleft (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


 I'm new to computers and the internet, you'll have to pardon me.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Good Luck and let us know how you did please..


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Ugh*

Well I can take those 200 flash cards I memorized and throw them in the trash, what a test I tell ya. Not one water heater question, not one gas pipe question, not one question on well pumps, but hey a gallon of water weighs 8.34lbs. Knowing that I should ask for a raise on Monday, lol. 

My guess is I got anywhere from a 65-75 and no I'm not whining a little bit, I'll whine alot. Why are the questions posed in a way that I need to go back and read the Old Testament to understand them? I'm sure knowing about interceptors in a glass bottling facility is really useful, but seriously, not even a gas water heater venting question. Sheesh, no excuses, no lies I'll post how I did when I find out.

I wish I could remember the question about a trap designed to intercept sand, that was a good one.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i didnt get but one or two of those zany questions... did you sit for the entire time alotted?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

michael harlow does an awesome class for prepping for the test... i went once and passed it first time. its a 3 day seminar. very helpful! www.gradyharlowinc.com


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> i didnt get but one or two of those zany questions... did you sit for the entire time alotted?


Yes, the entire 4 hours. There were 3 others taking it as well and they sat for the entire time as well. Man that was alot harder than I thought. Between the flash cards and the practice test which was 150 questions I thought that I had a good chance, once I saw the 2nd question I was like ohhhh ssssshhhhhhhiiiiiiiippppp, lol. I will take a class before the next test that's for sure. I'm hoping that I didn't score like a 67 or 68 if I failed, I'll take a 35 over a 65.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

the class is soooo helpful. atleast the one i took was. he drilled the terms til you went to sleep dreaming about minimums and maximums.lmao. what was funny was on the breaks we had, i would stay in the class in my seat and go over the material we had covered and my notes. we had two hour breaks and two 30 min breaks. by the second day all the guys were giving me **** because i was so into what he was saying and never left.hahaha. i called after my test and i was the only one who passed out of 40... i also...again...was the youngest. bazinga!


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

James420 said:


> Well I can take those 200 flash cards I memorized and throw them in the trash, what a test I tell ya. Not one water heater question, not one gas pipe question, not one question on well pumps, but hey a gallon of water weighs 8.34lbs. Knowing that I should ask for a raise on Monday, lol.
> 
> My guess is I got anywhere from a 65-75 and no I'm not whining a little bit, I'll whine alot. Why are the questions posed in a way that I need to go back and read the Old Testament to understand them? I'm sure knowing about interceptors in a glass bottling facility is really useful, but seriously, not even a gas water heater venting question. Sheesh, no excuses, no lies I'll post how I did when I find out.
> 
> I wish I could remember the question about a trap designed to intercept sand, that was a good one.


I know that question... I remember it. The test is so hard because when North Carolina has its P1 and P2 class pass at rate higher than 30% of those who attempted it they purposefully make the test harder, more ambiguous or offer less time for the same amount of questions. They actually pay a firm to make the test harder on purpose. Michael will tell you that. They DONT want everyone who takes it to pass it. At least not the first time. In South Carolina they offer the same business test with the same amount of questions, and give 2 hours for it. Here, we get 1 hour.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

PathMaker said:


> I know that question... I remember it. The test is so hard because when North Carolina has its P1 and P2 class pass at rate higher than 30% of those who attempted it they purposefully make the test harder, more ambiguous or offer less time for the same amount of questions. They actually pay a firm to make the test harder on purpose. Michael will tell you that. They DONT want everyone who takes it to pass it. At least not the first time. In South Carolina they offer the same business test with the same amount of questions, and give 2 hours for it. Here, we get 1 hour.


It wasn't fun thats for sure, I figured 4 hours 100 questions, no problem, ugh. I still don't know what I scored on the test, and that's driving me crazy. Honestly I'd rather have scored a 40 than miss it by three or four points which is what I figuring. Either way I'll be honest when I get my score I'll post it.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well a miracle happened, I got an 82%!!. So excited, finally.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Good job


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

James420 said:


> Well a miracle happened, I got an 82%!!. So excited, finally.


 








That's it?...just kidding, congratulations on passing.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

James420 said:


> Well I can take those 200 flash cards I memorized and throw them in the trash, what a test I tell ya. Not one water heater question, not one gas pipe question, not one question on well pumps, but hey a gallon of water weighs 8.34lbs. Knowing that I should ask for a raise on Monday, lol.
> 
> My guess is I got anywhere from a 65-75 and no I'm not whining a little bit, I'll whine alot. Why are the questions posed in a way that I need to go back and read the Old Testament to understand them? I'm sure knowing about interceptors in a glass bottling facility is really useful, but seriously, not even a gas water heater venting question. Sheesh, no excuses, no lies I'll post how I did when I find out.
> 
> I wish I could remember the question about a trap designed to intercept sand, that was a good one.


 







My exam had a lot of med gas questions. Also, I remember a question about how far shall a vacuum breaker for a bed pan washer hose be located above the floor...


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

justme said:


> Good job





Tommy plumber said:


> My exam had a lot of med gas questions. Also, I remember a question about how far shall a vacuum breaker for a bed pan washer hose be located above the floor...


Thanks just:thumbup:. 

I also remember the bed pan question from the test, it was on my flash cards as well. I didn't have any med gas piping questions. 

Now that I'm a master plumber can I go to the monthly meetings with the plumbing board and start trouble over the test? Or maybe I should wait a while. Like two months, lol.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Awesome! If you get pulled over by a cop, just show him your new license and he'll let you off.:laughing:

Seriously, congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

James420 said:


> Well a miracle happened, I got an 82%!!. So excited, finally.


:thumbup: Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a great feeling!! Gratz!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Congrats !!! What state are u in ??


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Congrats !!! What state are u in ??


Delaware. Thanks everyone, it's a great feeling, especially since I thought I scored lower, really since it was my first attempt. Even a broken clock is right twice a day, lol.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats..:thumbup:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Yes. Just tryin to button up everything here. Should be in NC by the end of the year.


What part?


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

James420 said:


> Delaware. Thanks everyone, it's a great feeling, especially since I thought I scored lower, really since it was my first attempt. Even a broken clock is right twice a day, lol.


Hey, congrats on passing.:thumbup:

Only question I have is, how did you know your score? In NC, if you pass you dont get a score, you just get a pass. If you fail, they tell you the score though. Did that change just recently?


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

PathMaker said:


> Hey, congrats on passing.:thumbup:
> 
> Only question I have is, how did you know your score? In NC, if you pass you dont get a score, you just get a pass. If you fail, they tell you the score though. Did that change just recently?


I took the test on August 3 and got the results a week and a half later. Too long if you ask me, and they sent me the score in the mail. We need a 70 or better to pass, I would like to know which questions I got wrong but I haven't heard back from The testing place to know.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

If your a vet you get 10pts free in most states


----------

